# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how much to have a garage built?

## mummy novice

My neighbours and I would like to build matching, joined, single car weatherboard garages with a loft /storage space above. The only one I have found on the net is American so all its measurements ets are in feet and inches. http://details.coolhouseplans.com/de...ID=48&sid=chp2
 Can somebody please give me an idea of cost, council approvals required (we both have asbestos roofs )
Any help will be greatly appreciated as this is the first step in our new renovation and extension.

----------


## Colin Howkins

Well then MN 
Are you & the neighbour going to build this yourselves?
Are you getting in builder to do it?
When you say asbestos roofs - is that on your houses ?
Why is the asbestos an issue if you are building new structures?
Does it really need council approval? - only your local council can tell you that 
I reckon if you answer these questions you are on the way. 
First thing, draw up a plan. 
If you are doing it yourselves take off the quantities, go to your local timber/hardware supplier, get a price on the take offs - there is the price of your garage. 
If you are not doing it yourselves get quotes from some local tradesmen - and there is your cost. 
I'd look at ways in not getting the council involved. That may be a bit difficult if it is a complete new structure. 
Hope this helps 
Colin Howkins
Brisbane  Qld.

----------


## Master Splinter

If you are thinking of building here, stop looking at US plans as our building regs, construction techniques and materials are different. (especially as it is a two story structure). 
You'll probably have to get plans drawn up for it; loft garages tend to be considered 'rural' here so they are typically big affairs - 3 or 4 car spaces wide, not single car space size so I doubt you'll find any off the shelf plans here. 
My 'don't even think about it unless you are looking in this price range' estimate would be 20-30k - but it wouldn't surprise me if it was closer to $40k. 
Check with your local council for approval details - each council has their own little specific list of the hoops you have to jump through to get something approved - especially with a two story construction.

----------


## mummy novice

Thanks for the replies guys!
We plan on getting a builder in, as neither of us a good at the major jobs. The asbestos roofs are on the garages at present, I know they need special removal techneques but not sure about council by laws etc. Will they be more likely to approve our new garages to get rid of the asbestos?
Are the council more likely to give approval if they are exactley the same in size and placement?
The costs you suggested Splinter sound really $$$ to me - what does a standard garage cost?
I have seen similar garages in my local area so I might have to knock on a few doors and see if they know who built them..........
And with the ensuite in there we want to put in grey water tanks for the toilet and possibly a rainwater tank also while we are there, so they are about $2000 each arent they?

----------


## pawnhead

Splinters guestimate doesn't sound unrealistic at all. A garage for you and your neighbour with a loft on top could easily cost 20k>40k. I built a single carport, with a fancy gable roof for my sister, and it cost about $10K. Almost half that cost was in the slab though.
Of course if you want a prefab colourbond knock-up, then you'll save a few dollars, but forget about the loft.

----------


## mummy novice

So are you suggesting 20 - 40,000 for each garage or combined? 
They would be built I assume at the same time, so assume that makes it easier and therefore slightly cheaper???????

----------


## pawnhead

How long is a piece of string? 
It would no doubt be cheaper building them at the same time, but without some sort of plans/design it's all just a stab in the dark. 
I worked on an architect designed three car garage that cost about $70,000. It was quite a technical challenge though, with some very fancy curved elements.

----------


## Master Splinter

I'd be looking at $20-40k each. 
Get a local draftsman out to draw up a plan; you'll then be able to sent it to local builders to get a quote. 
Depending on your local council regs, you may need to have the asbestos roof removed by specialists.  (see here for more details about asbestos removal in general).

----------


## Terrian

there is a mob on Maroondah hwy just outside lilydale that does garages, 2 story style, colourbond though, sorry, can't think of their name at the moment.

----------


## mummy novice

AHHH if only i knew that 3 months ago when i was driving though every weekend  :Doh:   if you are that way soon, can you give me a nudge?? 
......had a over the phone quote from HHE today 80,000 - 100,000!!!!!!!! me thinks i need to rethink my plan......

----------


## malb

> there is a mob on Maroondah hwy just outside lilydale that does garages, 2 story style, colourbond though, sorry, can't think of their name at the moment.

  Aussie Made - did my big barn about 18 months ago.  
MN, where abouts are you, and what type of materials are you considering?  
Former neighbour sold out for units and bought about 3km away. Was quoted $25,000 plus for a brick workshop at his new place, but has talked to another neighbour and we believe it could be done for about $10,000. Have access to concretor, bricky, and navvy.

----------


## frog's wife

MN, 
How about posting a pic of the carports you've seen that you like and maybe a sketch of what it is you're trying to achieve to give us a better idea of what it is you're after. 
Just because these two structures are in neighboring properties, if you're building from scratch then it's likely that you'll both need to apply for planning and building permits and you'll both need to pay all the council's associated costs such as insurance, permit fees etc.  If you want something that's not "off the shelf' you'll need to pay a draftsman at the very least to draw up your plans.  
If you're employing a builder to do this then $20k - $40k each is very realistic depending on the materials.  Have you tried any of the shed mobs like AM Garages, Widespan Sheds, FairDinkum Sheds etc that have very passable carports relatively cheap?  You may need to check council regs re things like requiring colourbond instead of zinc, whether there's any reason to preserve the "look" of the facade of the property (there's a term for this but I forget what it's called.) before you can even consider putting in your applications.   
Sonja

----------


## Ronaldo451

It sounds like what you want is a single structure straddling the boundary line with a shared common wall in the middle (ie on the boundary line) to give you each a single garage space and loft area - is that right? 
I must admit I have never heard of such a concept (neighbour relations tend to ebb and flow over time, particularly when one moves on and is replaced by somebody who might not be as accommodating) but it is a fascinating and original idea.  
What's the chances of only one of you needing to get approval to build something that 'encroaches' (by quite a few meters!) on the other's property - possibly with a covenent or lien to protect the interests of each? 
Not sure of the approval implications but you should have a chat with your local Council's duty building approval officer to figure out the practicalities - just because it ain't been done before doesn't mean it can't happen (but don't hold your breath). 
On the issue of costs, I had a colourbond garage 8m x 5m (ie 40 sq meters in total) supplied and built (including excavation and laying a concrete slab) with 2 roller doors for $11,000 which I thought was good value.  It is 4m tall so I was able to put in a mezzanine storage area longwise over one half of it, giving an additional storage space of 8m x 2.5m which is all accessible and useable.

----------


## Terrian

> Aussie Made - did my big barn about 18 months ago.

  thats the one  http://www.aussiemade.com.au/

----------

